# (MO) 5 year old stud dog north east mo



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

washitas 8 second ride (cowboy)is yellow with fair hips and a graet gundog very intelligent with a off switch in the house weights about65#very muscular and blocky head sire nafc fc afc candlewoods ramblin man dam cougars goin for alleyoop mh these pedigrees have titles dating into the 70s cowboy has one pass for mh and hrch title call or text for pics and complete pedigree 573 822 1856


----------

